# The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or..

## Xamindar

 *Quote:*   

> The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

 

I keep getting this error on builds on my new pentium4 system.  Anyone know what could be the cause?  I hope it isn't what it says it is.

I am installing gentoo from scratch right now and am not able to build large packages it seems.

----------

## ectospasm

You could always run memtest86 for a few cycles to make sure it's not a memory problem.  That's the first place I'd look.

----------

## Xamindar

Thanks, I'll check it out.  For the mean time here is some more info:

```
lain ~ # grep PREEMPT /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

```

And emerge info:

```

lain ~ # emerge info | more

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.

15-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.11

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aac aalib alsa anthy apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo bootsplash bzip2 c canna cdr cpdflib crypt cups dba dbus dedicated dga dio divx4linux dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode expat fame flac foomaticdb fortran freewnn gd gd-external gdbm gif gn gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal howl imlib ipv6 jk joystick jpeg lcms libg++ libwww mad matroska mba mikmod mmx mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis ome openal opengl oss pam pcre pda pdflib perl png ppds python qt quicktime readline reensaver sa sdl slang spell ssl svga tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb videos vorbis x86 xine xml2 xmms xsc xv xvid zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

I'm looking at other threads on this right now s hopefully someone elst has had the same problem.

----------

## frostschutz

Could it be caused by unstable software? (you seem to be using ~x86)

Did you verify that your CPU really is a Prescott? http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

----------

## Xamindar

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> Could it be caused by unstable software? (you seem to be using ~x86)
> 
> Did you verify that your CPU really is a Prescott? http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

 

Yes, it is a prescott.  Could heat cause this problem?  It seems random as I resumed the emerge this morning and it looks like the package was instaled this time with no errors.

----------

## Xamindar

Dang!  I just got it again with x11 compile!!

```
i830_metaops.c: In function `i830ClearWithTris':

i830_metaops.c:423: internal compiler error: Illegal instruction

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[6]: *** [i830_metaops.o] Error 1

make[6]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6/work/xc/lib/GL/mesa/drivers/dri/i915'

make[5]: *** [all] Error 2

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6/work/xc/lib/GL/mesa/drivers/dri'

make[4]: *** [all] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6/work/xc/lib/GL'

make[3]: *** [all] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6/work/xc/lib'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6/work/xc'

make[1]: *** [World] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6/work/xc'

make: *** [World] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1894:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 941:   Called src_compile

  xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6.ebuild, line 161:   Called build

!!! make World failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## frostschutz

Did you run memtest86? (I suggest a full run, just to be sure.) Heat can cause all sorts of problems, but to my knowledge Intel processors step down when they get too hot, so heat problems are unlikely unless you got really insufficient cooling. (Of course, it might just be a bug in the compiler if you're running ~x86 stuff...)

----------

## Xamindar

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> Did you run memtest86? (I suggest a full run, just to be sure.) Heat can cause all sorts of problems, but to my knowledge Intel processors step down when they get too hot, so heat problems are unlikely unless you got really insufficient cooling. (Of course, it might just be a bug in the compiler if you're running ~x86 stuff...)

 

I will run memtest86 when I get home today.  The only thing I can think of is that the RAM might be getting too hot but who knows.  I do have a very large case and a fan in front pulling air in.  I think it is probably a hardware problem as games in windows sometimes freeze and I had the same compiling problem when I first upgraded from my athlon.

----------

## frostschutz

 *Xamindar wrote:*   

> The only thing I can think of is that the RAM might be getting too hot but who knows.

 

Hardly. RAM chips are actually quite tolerant to heat. Yes, I know they sell these nifty aluminium or copper RAM coolers everywhere, but not once in my life did I come across a piece of hardware that had problems with too hot RAM. It may be interesting for crazy people who overclock their RAM, although I kind of doubt that too. It's the same with copper spacers for CPUs...

----------

## Xamindar

Well I guess it is a heat problem.  I opened up my case and aimed a big fan into it and everything compiled just fine.  I still wonder what is getting too hot though because I thought the pentium4 cpus are supposed to throttle down if they get too hot.

----------

## frostschutz

 *Xamindar wrote:*   

> Well I guess it is a heat problem.  I opened up my case and aimed a big fan into it and everything compiled just fine.

 

Either that or it's just random and you were lucky when you had the case opened.

Use a thermometer or something to check temperatures while the case is closed. Maybe internal thermal sensors (which might be on your board or whereever) can provide information about heat too. Although those on my machine are annoyingly unreliable (hopping up to 20 degrees celsius even if I poll them in a 1 second interval).

----------

## ectospasm

You'll want to research lm_sensors.  They work well, but it can be a pain figuring out which thermistor chips you have.

----------

## polyacryl

Hello,

I've got the same error ("The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem."), over and over again with slightly different error messages at the end of the failed emerge process. Especially it occured while emerging gcc and/or glibc. I changed CFLAGS="-march=prescott ..." to CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 ..." in my make.conf and now I don't get those errors anymore. Yes, the computer I'm sitting at is a Prescott. Whatever, I just wanted to mention that this solved it for me.

Good luck :)

PS: The versions I used were glibc-2.3.5-r2 (with nptl and nptlonly set) and gcc-3.4.4-r1 (with the hardened useflag set).

----------

## Xamindar

Thanks for all the replies guys.  My problem is heat related.  Simply leaving my case open while I compile solves the problem.  I have not had it happen at all sence I opened my case and I have compiled gnome, openoffice, even an updated gcc just fine.

That's what I get for buying a cheap cpu fan.

----------

## frostschutz

 *Xamindar wrote:*   

> That's what I get for buying a cheap cpu fan.

 

Not necessarily be the CPU fan at fault... could also be the whole case that's getting too hot. If there's nothing that blows hot air out of the case (or airtight case that does not let cool air in), even the best CPU fan will have to give up after some time because the air around it is so hot it's not possible to cool with it sufficiently anymore.

----------

